# Need a final opinion



## Piranha Lord (Feb 20, 2003)

I've been thinking about my aquarium I want this week so much I have had headaches from time to time. I'll try to explain my dilemma.

I wanted a pretty big aquarium, money is not that big of a concern, though a bit. I looked at the 86.4 gallon aquarium (maybe in Canadian measurements?) i dunno
maybe you can judge 48" x 18" x 24" high for $312.92 (plus 15% tax, waved if u buy an acessary/basically because you get a 15% discount anyway)

I wish it was a foot longer but the only next step up our 2 choices of 108 gallon aquariums.
one is 60" x 18" x 24" Cost is $410 plus tax. the other 72" x 18" x 20" high and cost is $432 +tx

my dilemma is which one. Immediatly most people will say the last one. I've some things to consider. In my apartment I got a fairly large living area filled with chairs, dining table, tv, sofa and stuff but room i think for the 86 and i think maybe even the larger ones. Some people expressed a concern on the larger ones on the impact on the carpet maybe damaging it from the weight. Others like my girlfriend and family and some friends think I just dont need a tank quite so big. But I told them of the 20 gallons to 1 concept but they say why not get the 86 and get 4 or 5. 
then there are the supportive side for larger. You guys and Pets Unlimited who understand piranhas. They encourage possibility of bigger and the benifits. But there is the costs of maintaining for more filter media and water conditioning products to and also that I like other fish and getting smaller 48" long could leave me more room for another tank of say cichlids which i like, especially blue and yellow and dwarf ones.







anyway please help!

maybe pros and cons list or something

i do have concreate floors if that helps some and im on the 2nd floor and landlord seems ok with aquariums of whatever size.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

well the 72" would be a good deal, but I also like the sounds of starting some cichlid tanks too :smile: ... the choice is really yours. Your place should be able to support the weight. I have heard of peole in your situation with 10 times the amount of weight from tnaks and are doin fine. 
Just find out for sure if you are still uncertain if the floors can support such weight. If it is a newer design building then it should be ok
good luck


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Pros of the bigger tank:

*It will look great
*you can have more fish
*the fish will get larger
*the fish will be happier
*you will love it

Cons of the bigger tank:
*cost
*getting it home
*setting it up and cleaning it

as for the carpet, it won't matter if it is coverd by the tank, and you can always get a new one, also you will have the same problem with the smaller tank.

and as for the 20 gallon rule, many piranha owners like to overstock a little with red bellys.

My verdict - get the big one


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Still the cons i would buy the bigger one!

As Innes said: larger, happier and more fish...need anything else?


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

If you can afford it, I'd go with the bigger one. Don't worry about what other people say who don't know anything about fish. They always say, "Well, maybe you should get one that isn't so big." But they just don't understand! You want a big habitat for your fish!

I'd go with the bigger one.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i would go with the bigger one you will have lots more options for fish and breeding!


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

It does cost more to maintain a larger tank. takes more time to clean. If you can aford a larger one get it, if not settle for the smaller one.

It is going to be a hard choice, but I have many times in the past bought a smaller tank and then bought a larger one later. It just seems to work out that way for me. It's really your choice.
MAD


----------



## Piranha Lord (Feb 20, 2003)

maybe its best I start at the 86 then later I can look forward to bigger.
i wish there was something in between
thanks everyone


----------

